# Feels like a baby kicking?



## Sarahp86 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi, I am going crazy trying to figure out what is wrong with me. I went to the GP on Wednesday because I havnt been myself. The only way I could describe how I felt was 'feeling pregnant' I'm exhausted, have nausea, light headed, feel sick after eating and the main one is 'flutters and contractions' now I know I'm not pregnant and I told the dr that. I havnt been to see the GP in 12 years (I saw the midwife during pregnancy) so he decided to test for lots of different things, including thyroid/diabetes/pregnancy. There was about 20 things tested. Everything came back perfect.

He said the way my stomach feels could be gas. But it just feels exactly how it feels to have a baby in there, not a full term baby. Just something turning around and brackston hicks type contractions.

So I was wondering if any ladies out there that have IBS and have had children can let me know if this is how it feels??? I often feel some swelling on the left side of my body undermy ribs.

The dr said there is nothing wrong with me and to come back in 3 months if I am still experiencing problems. Which is why I am looking for answers myself. I don't have constipation, I have 1 healthy bowel movement a day. I have problems with dairy and tend to avoid it at large, but I do have small amounts.


----------



## Sarahp86 (Apr 1, 2016)

I also read that these feelings could be the uterus getting back to normal after having a baby. My daughter is 2 years old and this has only just started.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

It's funny that you say it feels like a baby kicking, as I kind of joke to myself that it feels like there a tiny man in my intestines who is angrily banging and stomping around.

I am a man, so the idea of it being like pregnancy never occurred to me. Then again, it's possible that it IS something with your uterus, as you've suggested. Normally, if you have IBS, you are NOT having one normal bowel movement a day.

One thing I can relate to with your situation is your doctor telling you everything is fine. The first gastro doctor I went to did a colonoscopy and gave me the results over the phone. He said everything looks normal and [good news] I don't have to see him for 6 months. I should mention that my GP had already told me I had IBS, so I pretty much knew what it was, but my point is that this doctor basically tells me everything's fine--I'm happy I don't have something worse than IBS, but everything is not fine! Just because it is not something life threatening or something that I need a bowel resection for does not mean that everything's great. Maybe some doctors just don't appreciate how bad the symptoms are and how it's affecting your life.


----------



## Sarahp86 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. The dr at first said it could be psychological and woman feel kicks like this when they are desperate for a baby, they imagine them. But this doesn't ring true, I have no desire for another child right now. Also my husband has felt these movements by putting his hand on my stomach. They are a lot higher and 100% real. I also had some mucous in my stool which he said was normal in small quantities.

I'm just lost. When your blood tests are normal but your body isn't right you turn to the internet looking for answers. This is a dangerous thing in my opinion.


----------



## Sarahp86 (Apr 1, 2016)

But perhaps your right. My normal bowel movements could mean it isn't IBS


----------



## Firefly123456 (Apr 3, 2016)

when my stomach is really bloated I get sensations like I think are like a baby kicking. I don't have 1 bowel movement a day though. I have 3 a day on a good day and on days like today Ive lost count.


----------



## Missi (Mar 28, 2015)

I've had 6 children and yes, with my IBS I get flutters and kicks just like I'm 20 weeks pregnant. Your symptoms sound very similar to mine. My GI doc told me the flutters are actually intestinal spasms and if I weren't about to go through menopause I'd swear I was pregnant!


----------



## ashlyny677 (9 mo ago)

APR said:


> It's funny that you say it feels like a baby kicking, as I kind of joke to myself that it feels like there a tiny man in my intestines who is angrily banging and stomping around.
> 
> I am a man, so the idea of it being like pregnancy never occurred to me. Then again, it's possible that it IS something with your uterus, as you've suggested. Normally, if you have IBS, you are NOT having one normal bowel movement a day.
> 
> One thing I can relate to with your situation is your doctor telling you everything is fine. The first gastro doctor I went to did a colonoscopy and gave me the results over the phone. He said everything looks normal and [good news] I don't have to see him for 6 months. I should mention that my GP had already told me I had IBS, so I pretty much knew what it was, but my point is that this doctor basically tells me everything's fine--I'm happy I don't have something worse than IBS, but everything is not fine! Just because it is not something life threatening or something that I need a bowel resection for does not mean that everything's great. Maybe some doctors just don't appreciate how bad the symptoms are and how it's affecting your life.


----------



## ashlyny677 (9 mo ago)

What a coincidence, because I was imagining something similar alive in my stomach, but I 
usually like to imagine the sensation as having an egg in my stomach, like the egg of an ostrich or other large bird or even a chick inside the egg, not angry, but just nervous. Like something really is alive in there like a baby, but doesn’t have the same capacity to communicate as an actual human baby would have. I recieved a dual diagnosis of asthma last year, and then IBS shortly after, so maybe that chick was frightened when the asthma was leading me to vomit and blowing up the stomach, but communicates differently. As a result, despite my pain, I love the bond that I feel with the “egg” and enjoy petting and massaging it when I rest with the heating pad and I have even made soft cooing sounds like a bird or cat with my mouth shut while doing so, like I talked to it the only way I knew how.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

Sarahp86 said:


> Also my husband has felt these movements by putting his hand on my stomach. They are a lot higher and 100% real. I also had some mucous in my stool which he said was normal in small quantities.



I know this thread was from a few months ago, but I wanted to respond to your comments about your husband "feeling" these movements. I can actually see movement in my abdomen when these spasms occur. They are some kind of intestinal/colon spasms.

The only thing that seems to help when it happens is taking dicyclomine/Bentyl or possible peppermint pills. But I am reluctant to take this much, as it may worsen constipation [as my IBS can alternate, but still mostly trends toward C--to the point that I take Miralax daily].

I hope you're feeling better.


----------

